

Ask HN:Any Recommended Resources on Business Development for Technical Founders? - jalammar


======
tstegart
What part? Marketing? Business planning? Bookkeeping? Or are you talking about
business development as in acquiring new business?

If you're just looking for general info, Inc. Magazine is a good place to
start, especially Norm Brodsky's columns.

~~~
jalammar
Hey thanks.

I was thinking in general as well as things like partnerships and what not.

